# Android App: Stuck on 'Waking up'



## RyanRF (Aug 1, 2017)

Just picked up my Model 3 today. Overall I love it. Set up my phone (LG G4) as a key, and that part of it works just fine (i.e. locks/unlocks by proximity via bluetooth)

However, now that I'm back at work and sitting at my desk I can't communicate with my car. I wanted to check the temperature and maybe get the A/C going. The app says 'Waking up' for a long time, then eventually says 'Vehicle connection error'. Can't control anything, and the location still says my home address. I've tried restarting my phone. I've tried wifi vs data. Still no luck getting the app to connect to the car.

Do I need to call Tesla or am I missing something? Why won't this work?


----------



## Audrey (Aug 2, 2017)

I had this happen once. No matter what I did with my phone (e.g. crashing the app, resigning in, restarting the phone), I could not get it to connect remotely to the car. I had my husband try the app and his experience was the same. No luck. Eventually I went to the car and unlocked it (with the phone in my pocket) without any issue. Since then it has worked for us both. I have used the car minimally however, because we've been waiting for our paint protection film to go on.

Sometimes the Tesla network goes down and this kind of issue happens broadly. Sometimes it's just the car (I am guessing).


----------



## RyanRF (Aug 1, 2017)

Went out to the car to give a few test drives. Same story: 

unlocking, trunk, and other controls work fine when phone is within bluetooth range
fails to connect to car when outside of bluetooth range


----------



## RyanRF (Aug 1, 2017)

Talked with Tesla support today.

They say it's likely because of an energy savings mode setting. So they then tried to show me how to turn off energy savings mode.... and discovered that the option is missing.

Yep, to the surprise of the tech on the phone, for some reason energy saving mode has been removed from the available settings.

This is not an isolated incident:
https://teslamotorsclub.com/tmc/threads/2018-16-update-missing-energy-saving-mode.114280/

Not sure what to do now....


----------



## android04 (Sep 20, 2017)

I've had the same issue since I picked up my Model 3. It takes what seems forever while it tries to "wake up" the car, then usually ends in "connection error" sometimes it does connect after a while, and I can control the car, but most of the time it doesn't.

I also noticed that most of the time when I first get in or turn on the car (such as *leaving *home or work) I have no 3G or LTE connection on the center screen. It takes a minute or a little bit of driving before it connects. The issue has nothing to do with a weak 3G or LTE connection, since once it's connected it shows a good signal and I can stream music (such as *arriving *at work or at home).

I'm wondering if I'm having an issue with sleep mode where it takes a while to wake up the network radio and that causes the delay in "waking" the car and eventually the "connection error", as well as the delay in getting a network connection on the center screen right away after the car has been off for a while.


----------



## RyanRF (Aug 1, 2017)

Update:

For the past week my phone has miraculously been able to wake up the car, set climate, set charge, etc. So that's good....

But now I'm having the opposite problem. Even though my phone key unlocks the doors when I pull the handle, once I'm in the car and try to drive away it says I don't have a key. I have to either manually refresh/reconnect bluetooth or use the card key.

Very frustrating.


----------



## slasher016 (Sep 12, 2017)

RyanRF said:


> Update:
> 
> For the past week my phone has miraculously been able to wake up the car, set climate, set charge, etc. So that's good....
> 
> ...


I've had this happen a few times. Sometimes, simply taking the phone out of my pocket (and pressing the brake) makes it realize that I have my phone key.


----------



## Xscapes (Jan 4, 2018)

RyanRF said:


> Went out to the car to give a few test drives. Same story:
> 
> unlocking, trunk, and other controls work fine when phone is within bluetooth range
> fails to connect to car when outside of bluetooth range


Having the same issue here. When the car is in sleep mode for roughly more than 3 hrs I can't wake it up with the app(iOS). When I get in the car the screen says "no cellular connection" but after about 30 seconds it connect to the cellular itself. Called Tesla they said someone needs to run a diagnose to see the log.


----------



## RyanRF (Aug 1, 2017)

Xscapes said:


> Having the same issue here. When the car is in sleep mode for roughly more than 3 hrs I can't wake it up with the app(iOS). When I get in the car the screen says "no cellular connection" but after about 30 seconds it connect to the cellular itself. Called Tesla they said someone needs to run a diagnose to see the log.


Yea I wish we had better control of sleep settings. If I only drive 30-40 miles per day then the charge lost from having the car remain awake is no big deal.


----------



## slotti (May 29, 2018)

And one more. Just found this thread. Left on vacation and my car won't connect anymore (car is at home)


----------



## tipton (May 21, 2018)

1 week into owenership and this is the only problem I have occasionally. Once you get used to being able to cool the cabin and then you can't it really sucks. This has happened twice to me now. Doesn't seem to matter if i'm connected to my home wifi or LTE has happened with both.


----------



## RIP_OPEC (Jul 15, 2018)

RyanRF said:


> Yea I wish we had better control of sleep settings. If I only drive 30-40 miles per day then the charge lost from having the car remain awake is no big deal.





tipton said:


> 1 week into owenership and this is the only problem I have occasionally. Once you get used to being able to cool the cabin and then you can't it really sucks. This has happened twice to me now. Doesn't seem to matter if i'm connected to my home wifi or LTE has happened with both.





slotti said:


> And one more. Just found this thread. Left on vacation and my car won't connect anymore (car is at home)


Have you guys tried the unlock/lock method to wake up your M3? I figured out that from the app, if you unlock your car and then lock it again 3 seconds later, this will forcefully wake up your car 90% of the time.

Also, when your car automatically locks after you walk away, if you quickly turn on climate control, it will stay awake too, including when Cabin Overheat Protection is working.


----------



## tipton (May 21, 2018)

RIP_OPEC said:


> Have you guys tried the unlock/lock method to wake up your M3? I figured out that from the app, if you unlock your car and then lock it again 3 seconds later, this will forcefully wake up your car 90% of the time.


so you are saying even if the app says "waking up" and it isn't connected to the car you can still hit the lock button in the app and then relock it and it will wake up? i thought if it wasn't connected you could do nothing remotely


----------



## RIP_OPEC (Jul 15, 2018)

tipton said:


> so you are saying even if the app says "waking up" and it isn't connected to the car you can still hit the lock button in the app and then relock it and it will wake up? i thought if it wasn't connected you could do nothing remotely


Yes, for some reason that method reliably wakes up my Model 3. Before, I could keep trying to wake it up for hours and nothing would happen, but by tapping the unlock/lock icon, it will magically emerge from it's slumber within 15 seconds.


----------



## RIP_OPEC (Jul 15, 2018)

tipton said:


> 1 week into owenership and this is the only problem I have occasionally. Once you get used to being able to cool the cabin and then you can't it really sucks. This has happened twice to me now. Doesn't seem to matter if i'm connected to my home wifi or LTE has happened with both.


Did my trick work for you? I have one of the early VINs 15xxx btw.


----------



## tipton (May 21, 2018)

RIP_OPEC said:


> Did my trick work for you? I have one of the early VINs 15xxx btw.


i've still only had this happen twice. seems to have improved since i took the car off wifi. i'm certainly going to try your method in the morning as even though it does wake up eventually it may take 2 minutes or more to do so. we'll see what happens.


----------



## RIP_OPEC (Jul 15, 2018)

tipton said:


> i've still only had this happen twice. seems to have improved since i took the car off wifi. i'm certainly going to try your method in the morning as even though it does wake up eventually it may take 2 minutes or more to do so. we'll see what happens.


During the morning and late evening/night, it's much cooler so the M3 doesn't need to run the A/C to protect it's electronics or to maintain the Cabin Overheat Prevention target, thus entering hibernation, and that's when I used to have the most trouble waking it up too. I learned connecting to the WIFI or disabling WIFI makes zero difference, and whenever I got into the car, the LTE was turned off and took some time to reconnect, but I could still always remotely wake it up by unlocking/locking, which was bizarre.


----------



## tipton (May 21, 2018)

RIP_OPEC said:


> Have you guys tried the unlock/lock method to wake up your M3? I figured out that from the app, if you unlock your car and then lock it again 3 seconds later, this will forcefully wake up your car 90% of the time.
> 
> Also, when your car automatically locks after you walk away, if you quickly turn on climate control, it will stay awake too, including when Cabin Overheat Protection is working.





RIP_OPEC said:


> During the morning and late evening/night, it's much cooler so the M3 doesn't need to run the A/C to protect it's electronics or to maintain the Cabin Overheat Prevention target, thus entering hibernation, and that's when I used to have the most trouble waking it up too. I learned connecting to the WIFI or disabling WIFI makes zero difference, and whenever I got into the car, the LTE was turned off and took some time to reconnect, but I could still always remotely wake it up by unlocking/locking, which was bizarre.


Very good to know because just the other day I ordered a google wifi mesh point so that my car will have stronger wifi signal. Going to test if the lock/unlock method helps at all wake it faster tomorrow.


----------



## RIP_OPEC (Jul 15, 2018)

tipton said:


> Very good to know because just the other day I ordered a google wifi mesh point so that my car will have stronger wifi signal. Going to test if the lock/unlock method helps at all wake it faster tomorrow.


Normally you can tap the unlock/lock icon in less than a second and it will wake it up. If that doesn't work, you might have to try again and wait 3-5 seconds after unlocking, before locking it.


----------



## tipton (May 21, 2018)

RIP_OPEC said:


> Normally you can tap the unlock/lock icon in less than a second and it will wake it up. If that doesn't work, you might have to try again and wait 3-5 seconds after unlocking, before locking it.


Yep can confirm this works. Connects immediately as soon as i unlock and lock. Awesome tip and i would have never tried that since the licks are greyed out. Thanks


----------



## glavewu (Jul 2, 2018)

I think it is due to LTE signal strength. But again my previous Volt in my garage can be controlled by app while m3 keeps showing waking up in the same garage...


----------



## RIP_OPEC (Jul 15, 2018)

glavewu said:


> I think it is due to LTE signal strength. But again my previous Volt in my garage can be controlled by app while m3 keeps showing waking up in the same garage...


It's not due to LTE signal.

I have an iPhone X and in my garage my M3 will not wake up as it should from the app. However while still in the garage, at any time of the the day, when I quickly tap the lock icon twice, it will connect within 5 seconds.

32.2 does seem to wake it up a bit faster with the unofficial lock tapping trick though lol


----------



## glavewu (Jul 2, 2018)

RIP_OPEC said:


> It's not due to LTE signal.
> 
> I have an iPhone X and in my garage my M3 will not wake up as it should from the app. However while still in the garage, at any time of the the day, when I quickly tap the lock icon twice, it will connect within 5 seconds.
> 
> 32.2 does seem to wake it up a bit faster with the unofficial lock tapping trick though lol


Nice to know the trick. I got my car 2 days ago. But the waking up issue only happens in my garage for now. Other places like office or restaurant where I tried to use the app was just fine.


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

RyanRF said:


> I wanted to check the temperature and maybe get the A/C going. The app says 'Waking up' for a long time, then eventually says 'Vehicle connection error'. Can't control anything, and the location still says my home address. I've tried restarting my phone. I've tried wifi vs data. Still no luck getting the app to connect to the car.
> 
> Do I need to call Tesla or am I missing something? Why won't this work?


We got software update 32.2 a couple of days ago and the car wakes up remotely within 1-2 seconds now! Before it would take 5-20 seconds and a number of times it would time-out with a vehicle connection error. Even though the walk-up unlock always worked, the remote connection via LTE was slow and inconsistent.

All that is gone now. Works perfectly. Do you have 32.2 yet?


----------



## greatwiseone (Sep 12, 2017)

PNWmisty said:


> We got software update 32.2 a couple of days ago and the car wakes up remotely within 1-2 seconds now! Before it would take 5-20 seconds and a number of times it would time-out with a vehicle connection error. Even though the walk-up unlock always worked, the remote connection via LTE was slow and inconsistent.
> 
> All that is gone now. Works perfectly. Do you have 32.2 yet?


I found the same thing too. I'm not sure if it's a combination of the car software update, the Tesla app update, or my phone upgrading to Android pie. The phone key works exactly how it should now!


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

greatwiseone said:


> I found the same thing too. I'm not sure if it's a combination of the car software update, the Tesla app update, or my phone upgrading to Android pie. The phone key works exactly how it should now!


That's great to hear! The only thing that changed for me (when the app connection time got quicker) was the 32.2 car update. My phone as key functionality was already excellent before that update.


----------



## Cintoman (May 3, 2016)

Been having constant issues with the phone app getting "connection error" or "server error" after the car's been asleep for a few days or so. Also having tons of issues with my Phone Key being "disconnected". Only way to fix the phone key is to turn airplane mode on/off, and then it'll show "connected". But not much afterwards, it'll go back to "disconnected" status again. Quite annoying that, as I walk up to the car, I have to fool around with the airplane mode settings in order to get my phone key connected.

I'm going to try the unlock/lock button trick to see if this works for my car "waking up".

--Cintoman


----------



## Veedio (Sep 25, 2016)

tipton said:


> Yep can confirm this works. Connects immediately as soon as i unlock and lock. Awesome tip and i would have never tried that since the licks are greyed out. Thanks


This tip works for me too WHEN the lock/unlock icon appears. But at least have of the time the icon is grey and this trick won't work at all. I have exactly the same issue with the iOS app.


----------



## JML (Jul 26, 2018)

I'm having this problem, too. At home there is plenty of WiFi and LTE signal, but the car will drop the connection after being asleep for a time. Because it has no network connection, it can't be woken up by the app. Pushing a door handle, so it whirs and clunks and stuff, will wake it up, and then the phone app can connect without a problem.

The in app unlock/lock trick also works, and I think I know why. That appears to use the bluetooth key connection. I just tried it, and the lock button was greyed out while the "Phone Key" said "Connecting" as soon as it switched to "Connected" I could lock and unlock the car. That was enough to wake it up, have it connect to the network, and then become available in the phone app. That works great in the house, where the bluetooth reaches to the garage, but not so well at work, and that's where I really want it, so I can turn on the climate control before I leave.

Anybody get a useful response from Tesla service? I haven't had an opportunity to call them yet.


----------



## JML (Jul 26, 2018)

JML said:


> Anybody get a useful response from Tesla service? I haven't had an opportunity to call them yet.


A no-progress progress report. This seemed maybe slightly better with 44.x and 46.x, in that it isn't happening almost every time the car goes to sleep, but only some of the time the car goes to sleep. That might just be a coincidence.

I used the support form on the Tesla website and sent a brief description of the problem. After a week or so, somebody at Tesla got back to me and asked which is my preferred service center. I replied, and they said somebody might eventually call me. I still think this is a software bug, and not a hardware failure, but I could be wrong, as I have no evidence, just my gut feeling based on decades of IT trouble shooting (so I really could be wrong).


----------



## babula (Aug 26, 2018)

RIP_OPEC said:


> Have you guys tried the unlock/lock method to wake up your M3? I figured out that from the app, if you unlock your car and then lock it again 3 seconds later, this will forcefully wake up your car 90% of the time.
> 
> Also, when your car automatically locks after you walk away, if you quickly turn on climate control, it will stay awake too, including when Cabin Overheat Protection is working.


This always works. I also use the Tasker app on Android to turn on the climate and that activates the app right away.


----------



## JML (Jul 26, 2018)

babula said:


> This always works. I also use the Tasker app on Android to turn on the climate and that activates the app right away.


Yes, if the Tasker plugin is able to wake the car, then the Tesla app will find it very quickly. At least in my case, when the Tesla app is unable to wake the car, the Tasker plugin is also unable to wake the car---the car is asleep and can't be woken up over the Internet (LTE or wifi), but can be woken up by bluetooth or a physical interaction. In fact, the way I usually find out the car in unwakeable sleep is that I get an error from the Tasker plugin when it tries to run one of my automated tasks in the morning.


----------



## Cintoman (May 3, 2016)

JML said:


> Yes, if the Tasker plugin is able to wake the car, then the Tesla app will find it very quickly. At least in my case, when the Tesla app is unable to wake the car, the Tasker plugin is also unable to wake the car---the car is asleep and can't be woken up over the Internet (LTE or wifi), but can be woken up by bluetooth or a physical interaction. In fact, the way I usually find out the car in unwakeable sleep is that I get an error from the Tasker plugin when it tries to run one of my automated tasks in the morning.


What Android Tasker App are you using to automate things?

Thanks,
Cintoman


----------



## JML (Jul 26, 2018)

Cintoman said:


> What Android Tasker App are you using to automate things?
> 
> Thanks,
> Cintoman


I use the Tasker plugin for Tesla with Tasker. It's $1-2 for the plugin, and then another $1-2 to add reporting features (internal temperature, etc.), as well as the command features (start charging, honk horn, etc.). I haven't bothered to buy the reporting features yet.

I have a few tasks programmed to add the last 5% of charge in the morning before I leave, so the battery is a bit warmer. For context, my cheap power is from 9pm to 9am, and the car is set to start charging at 9pm.

8:55pm set max charge level to 70%
6:45am set max charge to 75%
6:50am start charging
9am (If home), stop charging
If the car has gone into un-wakeable sleep, I'll see errors from the tasks in the morning.


----------



## Marcel (Aug 18, 2017)

I'm pretty sure the problem lies within the car. Mine (M3 LR AWD) almost never wakes after about 45' rest. It cannot be awoken by phone or the Tesla service center application. 
The car was at the Tesla Service Center for a week and they said it was a bug in the firmware. The issue number is *561823.* A software update is supposed to fix the problem. Subsequent software updates (I'm now on 2019.12.1.2) did not fix the problem.

As a workaround I have used Homeassistant, with the Tesla component (https://www.home-assistant.io/components/tesla/) and set the scan_interval to 1800 (seconds). This will effectively wake up the car every 30' circumventing deep sleep. Works fine so far. This might some drain, but I'll take that loss.

Anyway, hope this is useful to some. Maybe if we all complain the bug will get fixed


----------

